

Learning Python - day two. - sahillavingia
http://sahillavingia.com/blog/2010/10/17/learning-python-day-two/

======
zebseven
Interesting! I really like reading about the practical application of learning
something (if you make money from this, that would be awesome!), rather than
just someone learning it to learn it.

------
taggstr
Really want to see where you can take it!

------
zeynel1
Nice idea. Can you also talk in more detail about how you integrated the
Thesaurus API into GAE?

